# Survivor Cagayan : "They Look Like Morgan's Boobs" : OAD 4-23-2014



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Okay, I know that's not the proper name of the episode, but it should be. Best. Line. Of. The. Season. 

Tribal was a let down. It had so much potential. I so wanted Spencer & co to vote Tony and Tony & co to vote Spencer and have both idols come out. I really don't like the idea of the special power idol, and getting it out immediately would have been best. I'm curious what the rules of the revote would have been like.

So long to Jeremiah, we hardly knew ya. I really hope Tasha and Spencer find a way to hang around.

And Tasha winning immunity again! Great work by her.

I'm liking the way this is shaping up.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I've never missed an episode of Survivor. For the first time ever, I'm thinking this game is rigged. No way Tony finds this idol without a producer playing marco polo with him or something along these lines.

He just went to every weird looking tree in a fraking forest and started digging? he felt something in the ground? of a forest? are you kidding me?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I've never missed an episode of Survivor. For the first time ever, I'm thinking this game is rigged. No way Tony finds this idol without a producer playing marco polo with him or something along these lines.
> 
> He just went to every weird looking tree in a fraking forest and started digging? he felt something in the ground? of a forest? are you kidding me?


Hmmm, maybe. It didn't feel like that to me, in fact I remarked to my wife during the episode that Tony was doing exactly what Russell did (twice!) to find an idol without a clue in hand, but instead looking for Survivor trademark items like the odd tree.

Tony and Spencer are playing hard. I LOVED Spencer at the TC telling everyone that if Tony made it to the final, he'd vote for him. That was nicely played.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I just realized that Spencer is as clean-shaven as the women!! This far into the game? I get it that Woo can't grow anything more than a Fu Manchu, but Spence should have some flesh-colored stubble by now. 

And props to Tony for being the truffle-sniffing boar to find that HII under the packed dirt by the tree roots!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I so wanted Spencer to give Jeremiah the HII at tribal. But realized after that he did the more logical thing playing it for himself.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Anubys said:


> No way Tony finds this idol without a producer playing marco polo with him or something along these lines.


I feel the same way... but it's certainly not the first time I've felt that way.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Anubys said:


> He just went to every weird looking tree in a fraking forest and started digging? he felt something in the ground? of a forest? are you kidding me?


as i watched tony running tree to tree, digging furiously, i was thinking the same. why suddenly a decision to start looking, out of the blue? did his brilliant search plans come to him in a dream, the night before?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> as i watched tony running tree to tree, digging furiously, i was thinking the same. why suddenly a decision to start looking, out of the blue? did his brilliant search plans come to him in a dream, the night before?


A little fairy told him.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ya, I don't know if it was just the edit (not showing any other searching going on for the idol after that previous gang search) or if there had been searching going on but with nothing being found it just didn't make the cut, but the seemingly sudden frantic search just seemed strange to me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Ya, I don't know if it was just the edit (not showing any other searching going on for the idol after that previous gang search) or if there had been searching going on but with nothing being found it just didn't make the cut, but the seemingly sudden frantic search just seemed strange to me.


The sudden frantic search (if it actually happened that way) made sense because Tony realized it was very possible Jefra would flip and the other group would vote for him. I'm guessing Tony has been searching regularly, but his efforts got stepped up when he realized he could go next.

When I saw the way the teams were split for the reward challenge, I figured Jefra would flip for sure, because win or lose, she was going to be alone with the alliance of three immediately after she said she didn't trust Tony. Very surprised she didn't flip. Even more surprised she came to Jeremiah before TC and told him she wasn't flipping. She should have at least used her in with that group to get some intel on how they were voting.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> Tribal was a let down. It had so much potential. I so wanted Spencer & co to vote Tony and Tony & co to vote Spencer and have both idols come out.





Peter000 said:


> I so wanted Spencer to give Jeremiah the HII at tribal. But realized after that he did the more logical thing playing it for himself.


I agree with both of you. And I also I think if Spencer had won immunity, this is exactly what would've happened. Spencer better win immunity next time, or he's a goner.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

It will be interesting to see if anyone was fooled by Tony claiming that his HII was fake. Spencer knows his HII was not the one with special powers. Tony pulled out the little pouch that looked like an official HII. So Spencer should be smart enough to know that probably means Tony has the special one and it shouldn't be too hard to guess what the special one means. So hopefully Spencer will be able to either get Tony to admit that, or get everyone to agree to vote Tony to flush that HII out. Otherwise, if their afraid of the threat of the special HII, it could mean Tony has a free pass into the Top 4.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

If the HII was on top of a branch, in a nook somewhere, or in a hole inside a tree or something (like the ones Russell found), I could understand. Those are the kind of clues I would fancy myself being able to find.

But a HII that you have to dig to find? It is absolutely impossible to find it unless you know where to dig. Remember last year when people had a clue on where the idol was and they all kept digging for hours/days and never found it?

Now I'm supposed to believe that he dug it up without any help? Preposterous. Absolutely preposterous.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I think the trick is to watch what the cameraman does while you are searching. If he is just standing there filming, you are in the wrong place. If he suddenly starts maneuvering to get a much better angle, you are close!

Kind of like on Amazing Race. Don't look for the flags, look for the dude with a camera on his back.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I absolutely HATE an idol with that power. That's how it used to be way back in the early Survivor days and it is just too damn powerful. So sad to see them bring it back this year.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

As I said last thread, if Tony could get back into the good graces of his original alliance then he has a good shot at winning. He got rid of probably his best competition within his alliance in LJ last week, when he still had the numbers to do it. And now he starts to pick off the remainder of the other alliance one by one. Now, he works on his alliance, and he has the golden power of II, so really he can't be voted off (did they mention the last time he could use it? Final 5? Final 4?). I find it hard to imagine how this game can flip on him now, considering how weak the two older girls are.

I wonder what would have happened if Spencer and Tony both played their idols and the votes were just for Spencer and Tony? That means there are NO votes counted. And since they couldn't vote for Tosh, I wonder who would have gone had they revoted?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Tony pulled out the little pouch that looked like an official HII. So Spencer should be smart enough to know that probably means Tony has the special one and it shouldn't be too hard to guess what the special one means.


Tony did have that idol earlier that he gave to LJ and they only give the idol to Jeff. He could have kept the pouch and then made a fake one to put in it.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

When Tony was hiding the camera person was there too. Wouldn't that have revealed his location to Jefra and Trish?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I've never missed an episode of Survivor. For the first time ever, I'm thinking this game is rigged. No way Tony finds this idol without a producer playing marco polo with him or something along these lines.
> 
> He just went to every weird looking tree in a fraking forest and started digging? he felt something in the ground? of a forest? are you kidding me?


Being a geocacher, I have developed a "geosense" about where things could be hidden. I'd have at least looked at a weird tree like that, but maybe not more than any nook or cranny.

And can someone remind me, what is the special power of this HII? I was multi-tasking and missed it.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> When Tony was hiding the camera person was there too. Wouldn't that have revealed his location to Jefra and Trish?


We thought the same thing.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> When Tony was hiding the camera person was there too. Wouldn't that have revealed his location to Jefra and Trish?


Jeff addressed this question in this week's Q&A at ew.com.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/04/24/survivor-cagayan-jeff-probst-episode-9/

Also, (not) Dalton's blog.

http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-cagayan-episode-9/


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

markz said:


> Being a geocacher, I have developed a "geosense" about where things could be hidden. I'd have at least looked at a weird tree like that, but maybe not more than any nook or cranny.
> 
> And can someone remind me, what is the special power of this HII? I was multi-tasking and missed it.


He can use it after the votes are read. But he can't give it to someone. Basically, it's good to save the person from one blindside.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

I've thought the show is "somewhat" rigged for years and have been booed out of this forum for saying it. There have been too many ridiculous long shot results to ignore. There's little question the immunity challenges are easy to rig (knowing who will be the winner), but in too many instances more happens.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Family said:


> I've thought the show is "somewhat" rigged for years and have been booed out of this forum for saying it. There have been too many ridiculous long shot results to ignore. There's little question the immunity challenges are easy to rig (knowing who will be the winner), but in too many instances more happens.


I quit thinking the game was rigged when Rupert was the first on gone the last time he played.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

markz said:


> I quit thinking the game was rigged when Rupert was the first on gone the last time he played.


You can't fix stupid!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I enjoyed the episode and even with the target on his back, I am rooting for Spencer. Or Trish.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> Jeff addressed this question in this week's Q&A at ew.com.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/04/24/survivor-cagayan-jeff-probst-episode-9/
> 
> ...


So Jeff's answer to the question was crap&#8230; We are taping everything uh doh no sh1T sherlock its reality tv&#8230; That is why we asked how someone can be hiding when there is a camera man focused on them&#8230; and his reply "We record everything, every conversation, the players don't know what may or may not be important" Ummm ok so obviously they see the camera man (Tony catches a few remarks) and you have him play it out like he is fly on the wall after they are gone.. Thanks!

I do believe Tony could find the idol on his own though.. all you have is time on your hands there and if you have the ambition the possibility of finding it could happen.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I wonder if they didn't show Tony finding a clue at his last reward. They always seem to have clues at the rewards but the last 2 they haven't shown anyone find one.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was wondering if there would be a clue for the special idol at the reward challenge. If there was, nobody found it.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

dirtypacman said:


> So Jeff's answer to the question was crap We are taping everything uh doh no sh1T sherlock its reality tv That is why we asked how someone can be hiding when there is a camera man focused on them and his reply "We record everything, every conversation, the players don't know what may or may not be important" Ummm ok so obviously they see the camera man (Tony catches a few remarks) and you have him play it out like he is fly on the wall after they are gone.. Thanks!
> 
> I do believe Tony could find the idol on his own though.. all you have is time on your hands there and if you have the ambition the possibility of finding it could happen.


I'm not sure what the controversy is about. All the time we see players walking up to the well. Therefore it must be common practice for a cameraman to run ahead and be waiting for their arrival. So when they get there and see Tony's cameraman already there, they don't know he's following link Tony. They just think he's there waiting for them.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It's not like they have their own cameraman either. I'm sure it is not uncommon to see a random cameraman with nobody around.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Anubys said:


> He can use it after the votes are read. But he can't give it to someone. Basically, it's good to save the person from one blindside.


It seems to me that you want people to know you have this idol. Show it to them, let them read the instructions, and no one will vote for you until it's no good anymore. You'd have to have a majority of votes to flush it, and there aren't enough people left to divide the votes that much.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

LordKronos said:


> I'm not sure what the controversy is about. All the time we see players walking up to the well. Therefore it must be common practice for a cameraman to run ahead and be waiting for their arrival. So when they get there and see Tony's cameraman already there, they don't know he's following link Tony. They just think he's there waiting for them.


That's what I figured.

And, the cameraman could be a few feet away - there is thing called a zoom lens.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> It seems to me that you want people to know you have this idol. Show it to them, let them read the instructions, and no one will vote for you until it's no good anymore. You'd have to have a majority of votes to flush it, and there aren't enough people left to divide the votes that much.


The benefit of not telling anybody is that then it could be your vote that sends somebody else home. If everybody votes for you and then you play the idol, your vote might be the only other vote and whoever you vote for would go home. Of course I'm assuming it works like a regular II in that regard.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

Plus I imagine shooting everything, means not just the tribemembers, they have to shoot all the snakes and bugs etc, so they could have assumed that the cameraman was shooting that and not a fellow tribe member.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

It wouldn't surprise me to learn that some scenes are re-enactments of critical moments.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

markz said:


> And can someone remind me, what is the special power of this HII? I was multi-tasking and missed it.


The idol can be played after the votes are read.

ETA: D'oh!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

getreal said:


> It wouldn't surprise me to learn that some scenes are re-enactments of critical moments.


I believe this is true. I know they've said they re-enact parts of challenges before.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Family said:


> I've thought the show is "somewhat" rigged for years and have been booed out of this forum for saying it. There have been too many ridiculous long shot results to ignore. There's little question the immunity challenges are easy to rig (knowing who will be the winner), but in too many instances more happens.


I think there is a fair amount of mild manipulation. I have no doubt about that. The steer the show in one direction or another. But this was outright cheating.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I think there is a fair amount of mild manipulation. I have no doubt about that. The steer the show in one direction or another. But this was outright cheating.


So your accusing them of saying "Tony, dig here!"? That's a whole lot different than steering.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> So your accusing them of saying "Tony, dig here!"? That's a whole lot different than steering.


Absolutely. At the very least, they told him to dig around that tree. There is no way you have a square mile of forest, you don't know if the thing is buried or hidden above ground, and you find a 2"x2" thing the way it was buried. It is absolutely impossible. You could not find it without help even if you looked around for 100 years.

I'm seriously wondering if I can watch this show now that I am 100% convinced that they rigged it. I was fine with steering. This is beyond steering. This is making sure that the one non-bland person left has almost complete control over the game. I don't know how I will still watch now that I know this. I suspect a significant part of my enjoyment is forever taken away.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

There's absolutely no proof they rigged it. As been said, there's plenty of other times an idol had been found with no clue, and he HAD a clue for it.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

While it's a long shot, it's always possible that he just got lucky. Did you believe it when Russell found one with no clue? The thing that made it iffy for me was that it seemed to be almost completely buried. I thought the rule of thumb was that they couldn't bury it. Maybe they hid it too well, so they gave some other clue to all of them that they didn't show so that it would be in play? (I love Survivor--I want to believe in it.)


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> While it's a long shot, it's always possible that he just got lucky. Did you believe it when Russell found one with no clue? The thing that made it iffy for me was that it seemed to be almost completely buried. I thought the rule of thumb was that they couldn't bury it. Maybe they hid it too well, so they gave some other clue to all of them that they didn't show so that it would be in play? (I love Survivor--I want to believe in it.)


Probst said in his latest Q/A that they try to bury it deep enough so it won't be casually visible, but shallow enough so that if you're looking for it you'd see a hint of where it is. (I'm paraphrasing of course).


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> There's absolutely no proof they rigged it. As been said, there's plenty of other times an idol had been found with no clue, and he HAD a clue for it.


Tony did not have a clue. I never said there is proof, of course there is no proof. My "proof" is that it is statistically impossible to be that lucky given the area of the search.



stellie93 said:


> While it's a long shot, it's always possible that he just got lucky. Did you believe it when Russell found one with no clue? The thing that made it iffy for me was that it seemed to be almost completely buried. I thought the rule of thumb was that they couldn't bury it. Maybe they hid it too well, so they gave some other clue to all of them that they didn't show so that it would be in play? (I love Survivor--I want to believe in it.)


Yes, I believed that Russell found them without help. Those were hidden above ground in places where is would be logical to find them (under a bridge was one, IIRC). This was buried! And what did Tony say? he was digging and felt something so he kept on digging. Really? if you dig in the forest there are no rocks buried?

It was the voice-over excuse making (it was a special tree...I dug and felt something) that made it over the top. It's insulting to think the viewers are that stupid.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

There were a couple of other locations he checked too, did he dig around those areas? It would have taken him a long time if he dug around all the locations he suspected. I'm not buying it either.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I don't know, I thought he gave a plausible explanation of why he was looking where he was looking. He knew it was somewhere near the camp, and they always hide it near/in/on something that is memorable looking.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

And part of it could have been sticking out and he just had to dig the rest out.


I need to believe


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't have a problem with him finding the idol the way he did. He knows it needs to be near some kind of distinctive landmark so that it could be described in a clue. Once he saw that tree that was so different than anything else around, he zeroed in on that. Then he looked in all the places he could think of above ground. When he didn't find it there, he started digging around the roots, and it looked to me like he chose places that would be easily described in a clue rather than just randomly digging around at the base of the tree.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

laria said:


> I don't know, I thought he gave a plausible explanation of why he was looking where he was looking. He knew it was somewhere near the camp, and they always hide it near/in/on something that is memorable looking.


there were 2 excuses:

1. It was a special looking tree. How many special looking trees do you think there are? 100? even 10? now you have to look at all of them. Top to bottom. AND dig around them. How do you know it's not underneath the widest branch? or 50 feet west of the well? or equidistant from 2 special looking trees?

2. He started digging and felt something. Right. Because there are never rocks or roots when you start digging in a forest. So it makes perfect sense that THIS is when he decided to dig deeper.

I think I've mentioned this but recall last season when they were given 2 clues to where a buried idol was and someone kept digging for days and couldn't find it. The "excuses" for how Tony found this idol were exactly that: "Excuses". Lame ones at that.

I am so disappointed. This is one of my all-time favorite shows. I can't believe they did this.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I think I've mentioned this but recall last season when they were given 2 clues to where a buried idol was and someone kept digging for days and couldn't find it. The "excuses" for how Tony found this idol were exactly that: "Excuses". Lame ones at that.


They kept digging for days because they were digging in the wrong place. Where the idol was eventually found wasn't anywhere close to where they were digging.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Absolutely. At the very least, they told him to dig around that tree. There is no way you have a square mile of forest, you don't know if the thing is buried or hidden above ground, and you find a 2"x2" thing the way it was buried. It is absolutely impossible. You could not find it without help even if you looked around for 100 years.
> 
> I'm seriously wondering if I can watch this show now that I am 100% convinced that they rigged it. I was fine with steering. This is beyond steering. This is making sure that the one non-bland person left has almost complete control over the game. I don't know how I will still watch now that I know this. I suspect a significant part of my enjoyment is forever taken away.


I really doubt the show would risk that. Congress actually passed a law prohibiting fixing, or even just influencing, the outcome of game shows.

http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/47/509

Seems to me it would be too big of a risk for them to try something of that nature.

And I really don't fine it that far fetched at all that he found it like that. It was an extremely unique feature, right on one of the key walkways. That one of the places they love to hide that sort of thing. And even if you don't buy that he could have found it buried like that, there's also another more likely explanation for that. I believe somewhere in the credits they have the disclaimer something like "portions of this program not affecting the outcome may be re-enacted". So it's entirely possible they have it buried in the leaves somewhere between the roots, where the cameraman can't get a really good angle on it. Then when he finds it, they rebury it where the camera can see him dig it up just so that they have some good TV footage to air.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> I really doubt the show would risk that. Congress actually passed a law prohibiting fixing, or even just influencing, the outcome of game shows.
> http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/47/509
> 
> Seems to me it would be too big of a risk for them to try something of that nature.


People always like to cite this and equate this to the old quiz show scandals, but I've never been convinced that Survivor falls under those rules. It's less a "game show" and more of an unscripted, televised competition.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> People always like to cite this and equate this to the old quiz show scandals, but I've never been convinced that Survivor falls under those rules. It's less a "game show" and more of an unscripted, televised competition.


Add to that the fact that it takes place entirely outside of the U.S.A. (except for the results show). I don't think American laws pertain to activities in another country.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I agree with the others that think there was no manipulation in finding the special idol. 
IIRC, one clue to the special idol was revealed which gave a general location to where the idol was buried. They knew that is was close to the water well along one of the major paths. 
That narrows things quite a bit. Knowing that the idol is usually hidden in, on, or near a "landmark" further narrows down the search area.
Finally, we weren't told how long Tony searched for the idol. The way it was edited, it looked like he found it pretty fast. But for all we know, it could have taken him hours.
I don't disagree that there could have been some luck involved, but I don't think that luck came from the producers.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

getreal said:


> Add to that the fact that it takes place entirely outside of the U.S.A. (except for the results show). I don't think American laws pertain to activities in another country.


Richard Hatch tried that argument and lost.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> Tony and Spencer are playing hard. I LOVED Spencer at the TC telling everyone that if Tony made it to the final, he'd vote for him. That was nicely played.


I think this is one of the most brilliant things I've ever seen on Survivor. I hope Spencer keeps reminding the other folks of this every time they're at Tribal Council.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Richard Hatch tried that argument and lost.


No he didn't. I mean, he may have tried that argument, but it wasn't to combat the question of whether the federal game show rules applied to Survivor. It was to combat the question of whether he owed US taxes on his winnings. Totally different issue.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Jeff said they have "Standards & Practice's" people watching them on the Island to make sure everything is "kosher" awhile back in one of his Q&A's with Dalton Ross ...


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

wasn't there an episode of The Amazing Race a few years ago where it was down to 2 couples, an one couple missed boarding a plane by a few minutes, but the plane actually came back to the gate to get them ?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dfergie said:


> Jeff said they have "Standards & Practice's" people watching them on the Island to make sure everything is "kosher" awhile back in one of his Q&A's with Dalton Ross ...


That has nothing to do with game show regulations. Every TV show has Standards & Practices watching over production and making sure all the FCC rules are followed and no advertisers will be offended by what's broadcast.



jamesl said:


> wasn't there an episode of The Amazing Race a few years ago where it was down to 2 couples, an one couple missed boarding a plane by a few minutes, but the plane actually came back to the gate to get them ?


Yes. It was the season when it came down to Rob & Amber vs Uchenna & Joyce. They were flying from Puerto Rico to the final city, Miami. Rob & Amber made the plane and the doors closed and the jetway was pulled away. This would have essentially ensured that Rob & Amber would win. But then, miraculously, something convinced the gate agent to call the pilot, get him to open the plane, and the jetway was pushed back to the plane and Uchenna & Joyce were allowed to board. Once in Miami, U&J were able to beat R&A and win the Race.

http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/the_amazing_race_7/2005_May_13_rumor_response


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> That has nothing to do with game show regulations. Every TV show has Standards & Practices watching over production and making sure all the FCC rules are followed and no advertisers will be offended by what's broadcast.


If that's what they cared about why would they be on the island? There are obviously all sorts of things that happen on the island that violate FCC rules and would offend advertisers; all that matters is the final edit. S&P doesn't need to travel if they just want to be sure that the aired content is acceptable.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> That has nothing to do with game show regulations. Every TV show has Standards & Practices watching over production and making sure all the FCC rules are followed and no advertisers will be offended by what's broadcast.
> 
> 
> 
> > Actually it did as someone inferred what many in this thread are and he rebutted it ...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

DevdogAZ said:


> That has nothing to do with game show regulations. Every TV show has Standards & Practices watching over production and making sure all the FCC rules are followed and no advertisers will be offended by what's broadcast.


exactly - they're employed by production, not regulators.


----------

